# Skinnyfats belated journal on the road to 100kg bench



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Feb 2012 was the day I decided to start lifting and I mean start. I had played around with Dumbbells in my late teens but that's about it.

I had always wanted to be able to bench 100kg so I got myself a cheap second hard bench and some concrete plastic coated weights!

All set up and with very little knowledge off I went. I think my 1rm max at the time was either 30 or 40kg. I knew that I had to have at least 1 day off so every other day I did bench press and some bicep curls. That went on for about 2 months until my 1rm was around the 50kg, by this time I'd upgraded to a better bench and bought some cast iron weights all still standard size. After another few months my bench had got upto 60kg but things seemed to slowdown. I decided to then start mixing things up working all body parts rather than just doing bench all the time. Soon enough the 1rm was at 70kg and I started getting stuck under the bar when i failed and had a few near misses when racking the barbell back.

i invested in a power cage and upgraded everything to olympic size.

I've never really concentrated on my diet and have gained a bit of a belly along with the strength gains.

I'm currently at 2 x 85kg max on bench although this is on a pyramid style of training and in theory i should be able to chuck up 93kg for a 1RM and hope to have 100kg done b4 the end of feb.

my current 1rms are:

squat 100kg

bench 85kg x 2!

deadlift 160kg (I was inspired one day after watching the Olympics and managed to get this up - I thought my 1rm would have been 120 when I tried!)

i hope I haven't bored you to much and I will get my workout schedules up and put my very poor excuse for a diet up later.

thanks for reading

skinnyfat


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

My training routine copied straight from my iPhone. I swap out the bench press training from 5x5 to the pyramid style shown at the bottom of the post

Every other day training

Day 2 next 050113

Day 1

Flat Barbell Bench Press

1 x 10 @ 40kg

5 x 5 @ 75kg

Flat dumbbell bench press

5 x 5 @ 2 x 27kg

Incline Dumbbell Bench Press

3 x 5 @ 2 x 22kg

Seated Arm curls

5 x 5 @ 17.5kg

Preacher Curls

3 x 8 @ 27kg

Barbell 21's

27kg

Day 2

Barbell Squats

5 x 5 @ 70kg

Leg raise

5 x 5 @ 55kg

Leg curl

5 x 5 @ 35kg

Day 3

Seated Barbell Military Press

10 x bar

5 x 5 @ 40kg

Barbell Upright Row

10 x bar

5 x 5 @ 43kg

Barbell Clean and Press

5 x 5 @ 45kg

Dip

5 x 5 @ body weight

Barbell Pullover

5 x 5 @ 22kg

Day 4

Wide grip Pull-up

5 x 6

Bent-Over Barbell Row

10 x bar

5 x 5 @ 55kg

Barbell Deadlift

5 x 5 @ 110kg

Bench press every other week - was this is complete I up the max to 95kg and up the amounts I use a website called sixpacksmackdown to workout the set.

Flat barbell Bench 93kg 1rm

10 x 50kg

8 x 60kg

6 x 70kg

4 x 80kg

3 x 80kg

2 x 85kg

6 x 70kg


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

some very poor photos taken yesterday.


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Just got back from a combined leg and shoulder workout. Should have done legs yesterday but was to busy.

It was a hard workout and had to drop some of the weights as struggled from the start.

This is what I ended up doing

Barbell Squats

5 x 5 @ 65kg

Leg raise

5 x 5 @ 50kg

1 x 12 @ 40kg

Leg curl

5 x 5 @ 35kg

Seated Barbell Military Press

5 x 5 @ 35kg

Barbell Upright Row

5 x 5 @ 43kg

Barbell Clean and Press

5 x 5 @ 45kg

I should have done dips and barbell pullovers but was exhausted. Pretty sure I'm not going deep enough on the squats and my form is awful.

Below is a video of my squats, please can I have some pointers? Thanks


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Evening matey, well done on starting a journal, that's the hardest part done with at least..

Is this routine straight from a structured guide or one you have thought on yourself?


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Apart from the pyramid bench it's one that I've come up with myself. I used to do a lot on a powertec leaverage machine but it didn't work any stabiliser muscles. It's good to get your strength up on when you first start but doesn't reflect what u can actually lift. One day I managed 140kg flat bench on the powertec even though I couldn't do 90 on the barbell. The workout I've put up now is based mainly on the compound movements and I think for my purposes which at this moment are purely for strength is the best way to go. Once I've got that 100kg bench done I'll start using the powertec again but for now I'm sticking with this workout. I've only been doing compound movements as a workout for a couple of weeks so I am still really finding my feet and adjusting the weights to suit my abilities.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Evening gents. Just a quick hello. I will read in full later.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fair play mate... As you say it's goal specific so fingers crossed it gets you to where you want to be :thumb:

Couldn't agree more with the all out progression using free weight compounds.


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Lets hope it works. The only problem I have with squats and deadlift is I get bad doms 2 days after doing the weights. The first day after is reasonably ok but the second day is a killer. I guess sitting on my **** all day at work doesn't help.


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

goldenballs23 said:


> subbed


Thanks hope we can help each other out


----------



## Hudson88 (Nov 11, 2008)

goodluck sir


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hudson88 said:


> goodluck sir


Thanks, hopefully progress won't b to slow


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

The DOMS will come to pass mate.. Once you get more accustomed to the movements 

Personally I've come to miss them lol.


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

jimmywst said:


> The DOMS will come to pass mate.. Once you get more accustomed to the movements
> 
> Personally I've come to miss them lol.


Hope so - looks like I've been to late to the toilet when going up stairs!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Skinnyfat01 said:


> Hope so - looks like I've been to late to the toilet when going up stairs!


  the bog is your worst enemy come leg DOMS.

At least you know the deads are working as your driving with you posterior chain rather than pulling


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

good luck mate im stuck at about 75kg bench atm too, while squat n dl is improving, bench aint lol


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

DoIEvenLift said:


> good luck mate im stuck at about 75kg bench atm too, while squat n dl is improving, bench aint lol


If your struggling with the bench find out your 1rm then go to a website called sixpacksmackdown and enter your 1rm it will give you a work out based on that. When you can complete the workout go back to the website add 2kg to your 1rm for a new workout. The changes in workout will be small and you will hardly notice them. Doing this you should be able to add 2kg to ur bench every 2 weeks.


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

Skinnyfat01 said:


> My training routine copied straight from my iPhone. I swap out the bench press training from 5x5 to the pyramid style shown at the bottom of the post
> 
> Every other day training
> 
> ...


You need to change that workout up...

Day 1 chest tris

Day 2 back bis

Day 3 stomach/core

Day 4 shoulders

Day 5 legs :thumbup:


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

Skinnyfat01 said:


> If your struggling with the bench find out your 1rm then go to a website called sixpacksmackdown and enter your 1rm it will give you a work out based on that. When you can complete the workout go back to the website add 2kg to your 1rm for a new workout. The changes in workout will be small and you will hardly notice them. Doing this you should be able to add 2kg to ur bench every 2 weeks.


cheers mate ive just had a look! thats the same 7set pyramid stuff your doing i take it


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

DoIEvenLift said:


> cheers mate ive just had a look! thats the same 7set pyramid stuff your doing i take it


yeah that's the one I use and it does work. It's taken me from 70 to 93. Think I would have still been repping 70's if I hadn't done that routine


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just an idea but I would swap a few exercises around. I would move pull overs and dips into chest day as these are predominantly chest movements and train biceps after back. I would also add in stiff leg deadlifts into leg day along with some calf work. I would try and find a place for some skull crushers as these would be a great help for you pushing movements.

Just a few changes I would make, but if your happy as you are than just carry on as you are.

Post your diet and we can have a look over it.

I would also take some progress pics, you don't need to put them on here but they are a great motivational tool as you can see your body change slowly over time.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

DoIEvenLift said:


> good luck mate im stuck at about 75kg bench atm too, while squat n dl is improving, bench aint lol


My bench hasn't moved for a long time, but it doesn't bother me as I find dumbell presses far better for development. I recently watched a video called "so you think you can squat" and the guy on it summed things up perfectly when he said "you don't build muscles with 1 rep maxes"


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

aad123 said:


> Just an idea but I would swap a few exercises around. I would move pull overs and dips into chest day as these are predominantly chest movements and train biceps after back. I would also add in stiff leg deadlifts into leg day along with some calf work. I would try and find a place for some skull crushers as these would be a great help for you pushing movements.
> 
> Just a few changes I would make, but if your happy as you are than just carry on as you are.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments - I tried having the dips and pullovers (these are essentially skull crushers) on chest day but my triceps were so burnt doing the chest presses I couldn't even do 1 dip. I seem to be Able to handle the bicep exercises. I hear what your saying with the stiff leg deadlift but my lower back ain't good and just about copes with standard deadlifts. I have posted some pics up but I've been waiting for moderator approval! I'll try again in a min, they are not very good but will suffice as something to look back on - no way I'm putting pics of my chicken legs up though!

My diet is the one thing that's been lacking and I only started tracking it yesterday and today.

Saturday

calories 3000

protein 204

carbs 310

sunday

calories 3300

Protein 222

carbs 300


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Starting pics


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

I guess I just eat a lot! The way I see it is to gain strength and to grow you need to eat eat and eat. Once I've got my strength where I want it then the real hard work will kick in trying to shred the fat whilst keeping the strength but for now I'm only interested in being able to get 100kg up on the bench press and then after that for at least a rep of 5


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

There is the start of a reasonable chest there. You can clearly see the separation in the lower chest. A fine starting point.


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you very much, I used to be self conscious about how I looked before i started training. Even though I'm no where near where i want to be I'm happy with how i look as its so much better than what i used to look like.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Keep training hard and eating correctly and you will get there. Consistency is the key as muscle isn't built overnight.


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

Will sub to this as im pretty much in the same boat as you at the moment, although you're in much better shape than i am! Good luck!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Rich0811 said:


> Will sub to this as im pretty much in the same boat as you at the moment, although you're in much better shape than i am! Good luck!


Get a journal started if you haven't already. It's amazing the difference it makes. I train harder and eat better as a result of running a journal.


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks guys, lets hope we can lose the fat once we've put it on!!! As for pics I'm 35 married with 4 kids I've gone beyond the point of taking notice of any negativity in my life. I wish I had put photos up back in feb last year to compare with these. I thinks it's a really good thing to do and would recommend doing it no matter where you are body wise.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Skinnyfat01 said:


> Thanks guys, lets hope we can lose the fat once we've put it on!!! As for pics I'm 35 married with 4 kids I've gone beyond the point of taking notice of any negativity in my life. I wish I had put photos up back in feb last year to compare with these. I thinks it's a really good thing to do and would recommend doing it no matter where you are body wise.


I find loosing fat a lot easier than adding muscle. It's not difficult for naturally slim people to loose body fat but on the reverse side it can be difficult to add muscle. Focus on gaining mass and worry about the fat later.


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

aad123 said:


> I find loosing fat a lot easier than adding muscle. It's not difficult for naturally slim people to loose body fat but on the reverse side it can be difficult to add muscle. Focus on gaining mass and worry about the fat later.


Totally agree - I used to be rake thin and its taken years to add the weight, I reckon I could lose any fat I add in 6 months


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

This is where I train - cold in winter but I've got it all to myself with no distractions

All bought second hand - total cost about £800


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sundays food intake from my fitnesspal


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

In on this.

Routine looks ok but as others have said could be improved, especially if your main goal is strength then some changes would help you IMO.

Your getting done decent numbers up already so in sure your be putting that 100kg on the bar soon.

Diet wise, don't neglect your fats, from the screen shot you posted there down at around 60g? IMO if your on 3000 cals a day they should be at least 100g, obviously I'm talking good fats, so out of that 100g, sats around 35-40g and ideally zero trans fat.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Skinnyfat01 said:


> This is where I train - cold in winter but I've got it all to myself with no distractions
> 
> All bought second hand - total cost about £800


Btw I'm jealous at fcuk at this!

I train at home and my space is about 8 foot x 6 foot, I have a bench and squat stands and had to make a squat cage out of wood with the top cut off if this makes sense?

I'd love a decent space with better equipment, it's hard training in a cupboard!

And I know what you mean about it getting cold, I have to train with the door open due to lack of space and I get the wind and rain coming on :/


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Morning bud, well done starting the journal. As others have said I would change the day you are doing dips on, not really resting chest and triceps fully. Your home gym is looking awesome. I'm jealous.


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

AAlan said:


> Morning bud, well done starting the journal. As others have said I would change the day you are doing dips on, not really resting chest and triceps fully. Your home gym is looking awesome. I'm jealous.


Thanks for the comments on the gym guys. I am lucky to have the space and equip but I sacrificed my watch to fund the purchases but I'm glad I did. I do hear what your saying with the tris but they are so burned out after all the chest presses I can't even do one dip. I was meant to do dips and skull crushers yesterday but as I missed leg day on Saturday I combined leg day and shoulder day which just about did me in. I totally skipped doing dips and skull crushers and was hoping to try and do a mini workout tonight as I won't be doing anything until Wednesday now. My normal routine is workouts Wednesday (Day 4), Friday (Day 1), Sat (Day 2) & Sunday (Day 3) with Mon, Tue & Thursday as rest days (taking kids all over for thier activities).


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

faultline said:


> In on this.
> 
> Routine looks ok but as others have said could be improved, especially if your main goal is strength then some changes would help you IMO.
> 
> ...


I need to put the stats in prop for my bulk shake as I only entered calories, protein and carbs. It's got 500ml full fat milk, 100g rolled oats four spoons of Greek low fat yogurt, 1 1/2 scoops of protein powder and 50g of cashews. I thinks that's gotta have a decent amount of fat in it.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Have you thought about dips as an assisted warm up?


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Skinnyfat01 said:


> Thanks for the comments on the gym guys. I am lucky to have the space and equip but I sacrificed my watch to fund the purchases but I'm glad I did. I do hear what your saying with the tris but they are so burned out after all the chest presses I can't even do one dip. I was meant to do dips and skull crushers yesterday but as I missed leg day on Saturday I combined leg day and shoulder day which just about did me in. I totally skipped doing dips and skull crushers and was hoping to try and do a mini workout tonight as I won't be doing anything until Wednesday now. My normal routine is workouts Wednesday (Day 4), Friday (Day 1), Sat (Day 2) & Sunday (Day 3) with Mon, Tue & Thursday as rest days (taking kids all over for thier activities).


If that's the case then would swapping day 1 and 2 then 3 and 4 workouts around be an option for you or is time a factor on the wednesday? Reason I suggest this is that you are hitting your triceps quite a lot twice in two days. If you swapped 3 and 4 around then it would give you a better rest period so you could get more out of each workout without the muscle still recovering from an earlier workout.

I'll put this one out there for the rest of the guys as well see what they think?


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

AAlan said:


> If that's the case then would swapping day 1 and 2 then 3 and 4 workouts around be an option for you or is time a factor on the wednesday? Reason I suggest this is that you are hitting your triceps quite a lot twice in two days. If you swapped 3 and 4 around then it would give you a better rest period so you could get more out of each workout without the muscle still recovering from an earlier workout.
> 
> I'll put this one out there for the rest of the guys as well see what they think?


It is bit restricted on time as I often don't finish work till gone 6 and then I'm straight up the gym. I think if I did chest (day 1) on this day I wouldn't be home till after 8pm and my kids would be in bed. When I do chest on a Friday I've finished work at 4pm so means I can take my time, have a real good go and push everything to failure an still be home for about. 6:30.

Don't get me wrong, I really appreciate the comments and suggestions as sometimes you can be going at a schedule that is completely wrong.

I've tried to work my schedules around not only what is best for me but also my family.

Thanks


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Skinnyfat01 said:


> It is bit restricted on time as I often don't finish work till gone 6 and then I'm straight up the gym. I think if I did chest (day 1) on this day I wouldn't be home till after 8pm and my kids would be in bed. When I do chest on a Friday I've finished work at 4pm so means I can take my time, have a real good go and push everything to failure an still be home for about. 6:30.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I really appreciate the comments and suggestions as sometimes you can be going at a schedule that is completely wrong.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's why I was asking about time constraints as you had said you had family. Think most of us are fitting training into a busy schedule. Don't get me wrong if what you are doing is working for you then by all means stick with it, personally I don't think I would be getting the best out of the second workout hitting triceps as they tend to be the first thing that burns out for me and recovery time can be more than a couple of days before I'm feeling like I could be 100% again. That was why I suggested it.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Skinnyfat01 said:


> Day 1
> 
> Flat Barbell Bench Press
> 
> ...


If your training primarily for strength then IMO your doing too much here, you have a typical bb split but your going for heavy numbers and failure, I think you would be better off with something like this:

A

Squats 5x5

Bb bench 5x5

Rows 5x5

B

Deads 5x5

Dips 5x5

OH press 5x5

Alternate a & b, workouts shouldn't take longer than 45 mins.

More rest time if your going to failure all the time.

If your going for strength I don't think you need so much Bicep work, just heavy compounds.

Just my 2p


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> If your training primarily for strength then IMO your doing too much here, you have a typical bb split but your going for heavy numbers and failure, I think you would be better off with something like this:
> 
> A
> 
> ...


Totally agree with this. To build strength you don't need so many exercises.


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

aad123 said:


> Totally agree with this. To build strength you don't need so many exercises.


Thanks for the pointers guys. If my bench goes up slower than 2kg every 2 weeks I'll scale things back, I don't want to change much at the mo as I'm so close to my first goal and with the added emphasis I've put on ensuring I'm getting enough cals and protein I think that my lifts will progress ok. On the same note by the end of March I should be hitting my strength goals and will then be wanting to pack on some defined muscle.


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Gonna give BSN a go this month. Have already tried the Syntha 6 at work and if it works as good as it tastes it will be excellent. I got choc peanut butter flavour and it beautifull, tastes like ice cream snickers


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

No mini workout tonight. Legs have got progressively worse today with plenty of pss taking from my work colleagues.

Cals for the day have been 4000 with 200g protein and 375g carbs


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

That little lot looks expensive. I try and limit my supps as much as I can get away with, I do use whey but only if I need to boost my protein. I find whole foods keep me full for longer so less snacking throughout the day.


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

aad123 said:


> That little lot looks expensive. I try and limit my supps as much as I can get away with, I do use whey but only if I need to boost my protein. I find whole foods keep me full for longer so less snacking throughout the day.


Got it pretty cheap. The no xplode is off a mate who stopped training. Think he only used one scoop!! The syntha and cell mass I got for £58 which I didn't think was too bad. It's hard for me to eat in the day so a shake at 3pm always goes down well. The bulk shakes which were on one of the threads are great for a morning meal. Keeps me full till dinner.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I used to have a 3pm shake at work just to keep the hunger away. Once my weight gain stalls I will have to add extra calories so the mid afternoon shake may well make a return. 25g of whey, one banana and a big spoon of peanut butter, lovely...255 cals, 28g carbs, 28g pro and 5g fat.


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

Skinnyfat01 said:


> Gonna give BSN a go this month. Have already tried the Syntha 6 at work and if it works as good as it tastes it will be excellent. I got choc peanut butter flavour and it beautifull, tastes like ice cream snickers


Great home gym you've got there mate! How long did it take to aquire it all? Also looking to get some BSN myself so let me know how you get on with this stuff! As well as the taste/mixability. I wish they done unflavored but thats personal preference.

Next month im going to splash out a little, i've only ever bought cheap stuff - whilst i recognise price doesnt always determine quality, i really want to try BSN Cellmass, Gaspari superpump max/BSN N0-xplode and ON gold standard whey. Only Pre-workout i've used in the past is N0-Shotgun which was ok


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Rich0811 said:


> Great home gym you've got there mate! How long did it take to aquire it all? Also looking to get some BSN myself so let me know how you get on with this stuff! As well as the taste/mixability. I wish they done unflavored but thats personal preference.
> 
> Next month im going to splash out a little, i've only ever bought cheap stuff - whilst i recognise price doesnt always determine quality, i really want to try BSN Cellmass, Gaspari superpump max/BSN N0-xplode and ON gold standard whey. Only Pre-workout i've used in the past is N0-Shotgun which was ok


The gym was a gradual thing which started off with a crappy York bench and weights - that got sold and I bought a marcy bench and about 300kg off eBay for £150.00 from Wigan rugby club (union not league) it was quite a drive but worth it for the bargain I got. I sold it all shortly after for £350 which allowed me to buy the bench £40 and the powercage £100 - £150 off eBay. I then picked up the olympic bar and about 30kg of weights for £50 the rest went on maximuscle cyclone! All that was bought within a week of each other. I then decided to sell my watch which paid for the powertec c/w leg press and 100kg of weights £550 and I picked up the other little bits later. The only item bought new were the preacher curl £70 and the small olympic bar £40 from fitness superstore. One of the best purchase I made was the rubber mats. Keeps the equipment from getting wet at the bottom, maintains a bit of warmth and let's you drop the weights without damaging anything and making a massive noise.

Preworkouts I've tried have been cellucor c4 - no real rush or extra power/stamina but makes you feel really focused almost in a world of your own. I've tried no xplode a couple of times and I think it does make a diff but not sure exactly how yet. I've heard good things about craze and jack3d.

Protein shakes I've had a few but maximuscle cyclone seemed to be the most effective but I did take it when I just started so it may have just been beginner gains. It was too expensive and the taste is disgusting to keep taking!

The worst tasting I've ever have is ON rocky road and it was a massive bag! All their other flavours are great but this was foul.

The best tasting is the one I've just got - choc peanut butter - it's unreal and can't believe how good it tastes. Almost makes me think it can't do me much good but we shall see.

Best creatine I've had so far wall all American kre alkalyn efx. Gave strength gains and I didn't get any bloated feeling like I have off normal creatine caps. Ill keep you posted how the cell mass does as I've not had it before.

With having a nice looking stack to go through, starting my journal on here and being so close to achieving what in all honesty must be a 10 year goal is really motivating me to have a massive push forward.


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

Skinnyfat01 said:


> The gym was a gradual thing which started off with a crappy York bench and weights - that got sold and I bought a marcy bench and about 300kg off eBay for £150.00 from Wigan rugby club (union not league) it was quite a drive but worth it for the bargain I got. I sold it all shortly after for £350 which allowed me to buy the bench £40 and the powercage £100 - £150 off eBay. I then picked up the olympic bar and about 30kg of weights for £50 the rest went on maximuscle cyclone! All that was bought within a week of each other. I then decided to sell my watch which paid for the powertec c/w leg press and 100kg of weights £550 and I picked up the other little bits later. The only item bought new were the preacher curl £70 and the small olympic bar £40 from fitness superstore. One of the best purchase I made was the rubber mats. Keeps the equipment from getting wet at the bottom, maintains a bit of warmth and let's you drop the weights without damaging anything and making a massive noise.
> 
> Preworkouts I've tried have been cellucor c4 - no real rush or extra power/stamina but makes you feel really focused almost in a world of your own. I've tried no xplode a couple of times and I think it does make a diff but not sure exactly how yet. I've heard good things about craze and jack3d.
> 
> ...


Great to hear mate! Keep us updated on your progress and thoughts on the sups! Love how you came to aquire your set up too! Reps+


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My preworkout is a good old cup of coffee, does the trick for me every time. Iv tried preworkout in the past but never really noticed any difference TBH. The last one was animal pack which did nothing but send me to the toilet, a great laxative but a very poor preworkout supp.


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

aad123 said:


> My preworkout is a good old cup of coffee, does the trick for me every time. Iv tried preworkout in the past but never really noticed any difference TBH. The last one was animal pack which did nothing but send me to the toilet, a great laxative but a very poor preworkout supp.


I do think a lot of preworkouts are rubbish and don't do much. I wouldn't have bothered with the no xplode if it hadn't been free and contain a bit of creatine. A good black coffee used to do me before I went climbing back in the day when I was 10 stone and could do pull ups like on arrow!!! Some 17 years ago now


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thought this might be of interest. I joined another forum back in 2010 with all good intentions but it lasted about a month.

Anyhow this was my first ever post on that forum

Hi all,

Just joined the forum as I have just been to the local gym & have never done any weightlifting before.

Quick profile on me -

Age - 33

Weight - 12 Stone ( I am having a bf test at the gym on Tuesday so more details will be on my TROG)

Build - 6ft 2in - Skinny - totally out of shape

Occupation - Sales Engineer (Office based - so inactive all day)

Married with 4 Kids!!!!

Limited money to spend on protein shakes - whole chickens etc!!

Goal - Bench Press 100kg (currently can bench 45kg)

I will be going to the Gym 4 times a week for an hour each visit.

Thats it for now, I'm hoping to get lots of advice & motivation out of the forum as I know its not easy but what I lack in experience & time to train I make up for in sheer determination (Think I suffer from a bit of OCD) - either way what happens from now on I will bench 100kg.

Cheers


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

right places at the right times for buying and selling the equipment then mate.


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

AAlan said:


> right places at the right times for buying and selling the equipment then mate.


Yeah eBay became my hobby almost! Firstly browsing strength training and sorting by newly listed and distance nearest first. A lot of people even though its an auction will end the auction early if you offer to pick up that night and pay cash. I still do this every day just in case there is any hidden gems!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I've heard that kre akelyn creatine is better than normal mono, where do you get it from?


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

faultline said:


> I've heard that kre akelyn creatine is better than normal mono, where do you get it from?


Amazon is doing it for a decent price


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

How much faith do you boys put in creatine out of interest?


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

I think creatine does work but does have a few negatives

1. It can make you feel bloated

2. You need to drink a lot of water throughout the day when you take it

3. I have heard that When you stop taking creatine it is easy to lose some of the strength gains you have made on it. Not that this has happened in my experience.

Along with protein powder I think it's the only other supplement that has actually been scientifically proven to provide strength gains.


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thighs really hurting now from squats on Sunday, have to do a dip type movement to get my **** off the chair. If its anything like this tomorrow will prob switch to chest day as don't think I could handle deadlifts!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> How much faith do you boys put in creatine out of interest?


Apart from whey I think this is the only sup worth using, all the others may help with this or that, creatine is in your body, it's in meat.

You get some water retention with it, but that's not all bad


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Apart from whey I think this is the only sup worth using, all the others may help with this or that, creatine is in your body, it's in meat.
> 
> You get some water retention with it, but that's not all bad


Hmmm started using mono a while back but can't say I noticed being on or off it...will stick with it for now.


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Just decided bench press pyramid session tomoz instead of deads as legs still fckd. may lose some drive from my legs if they are still like they are now. nice early 6am start so can get it done early and get back home to get ready for work. Pumped for it now, hope it rolls through to the morning.


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Food intake for the day:

Cals 3400

Protein 237

Carbs 365


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Have any of you guys tried creatie ethyl ester. If you havent then dont !!! Its the most disgusting tasting substance in the world. A bit like drinking battery acid. The first time I took it was after a workout in my shake, I took a big swig and had so spit it out. I can normally eat and drink anything but there was no way on earth I could drink that shake. For the rest of the tub I had to just stick a spoon of the powder in my mouth and knock it back with a big glass of orange juice.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> Hmmm started using mono a while back but can't say I noticed being on or off it...will stick with it for now.


I defo notice a difference, the pic in my avi was when I was Ill over Xmas and I'd been off the creatine for about 4 days and I'd lost 2-3 lbs of water weight and looked leaner, been back on about 10 days or so and looking more bloated n watery again, I don't mind coz I think it helps my joints when lifting heavy.

Probably drop it for my cut though.

As for strength gains I'm not sure either way


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Have any of you guys tried creatie ethyl ester. If you havent then dont !!! Its the most disgusting tasting substance in the world. A bit like drinking battery acid. The first time I took it was after a workout in my shake, I took a big swig and had so spit it out. I can normally eat and drink anything but there was no way on earth I could drink that shake. For the rest of the tub I had to just stick a spoon of the powder in my mouth and knock it back with a big glass of orange juice.


Never tried and now never will!

I think I'll always stick to mono as its so cheap, that stuff at the top of the page is like £28 or something! My 500g tub of mono was about £8


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Well this mornings workout didn't go very very well.

This was the workout done:

Barbell bench

10x50

8 x 60

6 x 70

4 x 80 (only managed 3)

3 x 80 (only managed 2)

2 x 85 (only managed 1)

6 x 70

Incline db bench

5 x 5 x 22dbs (ok only did 4 reps last set)

Barbell 21s 1 x 32

The intention was to do more but took ages to defrost car and get the gym set up from last workout

Really disappointed with the bench. Tried to weigh up the pros and cons.

Pros

Felt up for it

Had 2 scoops of no xplode

Have increased cals protein carbs since sun

It's been almost 2 weeks since I last did pyramid bench

Cons

It was 6:30am - I never train in the morn

It was bloody cold

Have not been getting a good amount of sleep

Fairly stressed as I've got a lot of work to do b4 I go on hols

Felt a bit sick - no xplode?

It's been almost 2 weeks since I did the pyramid bench

Have only introduced the alternate bench week incorporating the 5x5 system

Last did bench on Friday - not enough rest?

Positives to take away from this:

I got myself out of bed to do a workout

Have decided to drop the alternate bench system and just stick with a pyramid system

Not to train in the morning again

Any other suggestions welcome


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I know your just chasing the bench weight mate but maybe you need to look at the bigger picture.

Like I said before if your just going for strength and your hitting failure then u need more rest.

Remember alot of bench is shoulders n triceps so if your working these muscles as well on other days then take that rest time into consideration.


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

goldenballs23 said:


> whats your current weight and whats your goal?


Last time I checked I was 12stone 11lb = 81.25kg.

I don't particularly have a weight goal I just want to ensure my body is getting enough nutrients in order for strength gains to be made. I'm hoping that was I'm happy with where I'm at strength wise that I can lose any access fat and keep the strength. That's the idea anyway! I was meaning to weigh myself at a gym thats got decent scales today but I've just finished work now and I'm shattered.


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

faultline said:


> I know your just chasing the bench weight mate but maybe you need to look at the bigger picture.
> 
> Like I said before if your just going for strength and your hitting failure then u need more rest.
> 
> Remember alot of bench is shoulders n triceps so if your working these muscles as well on other days then take that rest time into consideration.


Hear what your saying with the rest but I hadn't trained since sun and my chest/arms felt fine. I'm putting it down to having an off day. it was cold and v early in the morning. on top of that for the past 2 weeks i have been deviating away from the pyramid training that I had been doing and having success with.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Lack of sleep and stress will affect your lifts mate, although I do think you are doing a lot in each workout. As Flatline said might still not be 100% from your last session.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

We all have bad days pal, dont stress about it. At least you got out of bed and made it to the gym, some lazy buggers like me wouldn't have even made out of bed and even if we did as soon as we saw the frozen car would have turned back.

You tried training in the morning and it didnt work for you. If you think about it when you train in the evening you have a lot of food in your body and your energy levels will be far greater than first thing in the morning when you have only had possibly 1 meal.

In the middle of last year I was pushing for benching the 40kg dumbells and one week I hit 7 reps with the 38kg so I thought next week I would finally make it. So the following week I worked through my warm ups and just didnt feel right. my final warm up was 32kgs and I only mannaged 3 or 4 reps, I was gutted as the previous week I had lifted more weight for more reps. It was just one of thoes things. The following week I was fine as Im sure you will be next time.


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

aad123 said:


> We all have bad days pal, dont stress about it. At least you got out of bed and made it to the gym, some lazy buggers like me wouldn't have even made out of bed and even if we did as soon as we saw the frozen car would have turned back.
> 
> You tried training in the morning and it didnt work for you. If you think about it when you train in the evening you have a lot of food in your body and your energy levels will be far greater than first thing in the morning when you have only had possibly 1 meal.
> 
> In the middle of last year I was pushing for benching the 40kg dumbells and one week I hit 7 reps with the 38kg so I thought next week I would finally make it. So the following week I worked through my warm ups and just didnt feel right. my final warm up was 32kgs and I only mannaged 3 or 4 reps, I was gutted as the previous week I had lifted more weight for more reps. It was just one of thoes things. The following week I was fine as Im sure you will be next time.


Thanks that's pretty much what I thought. And I think that as faultline has said I'm probably putting to many sets in some of my workouts. I only did one set of barbel 21's today and my biceps have felt pretty pumped all day


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

AAlan said:


> As Flatline said might still not be 100% from your last session.


Who's flatline?


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wednesday food intake

Cals 3035

Protein 169

Carbs 317


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

faultline said:


> Who's flatline?


You when you're ill! Lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

AAlan said:


> You when you're ill! Lol


Careful any sharper and you'll cut yourself...

Morning all btw.

Will have a re-read later skinnyfat, threads grown a fair bit since I last looked.


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

jimmywst said:


> Careful any sharper and you'll cut yourself...
> 
> Morning all btw.
> 
> Will have a re-read later skinnyfat, threads grown a fair bit since I last looked.


morning Jimmy.

Am I remembering correctly that you are running a program where you have dropped your weights to build up again. I'm thinking of doing it for squats as my legs are still a bit sore from Sunday!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Skinnyfat01 said:


> morning Jimmy.
> 
> Am I remembering correctly that you are running a program where you have dropped your weights to build up again. I'm thinking of doing it for squats as my legs are still a bit sore from Sunday!


Yeah mate that's the kiddie although I dropped everything in the hunt for form more than anything but a Deload could help if your struggling with weights your trying to lift (stalling)

But if your purely suffering from the DOMS personally I found it beneficial to focus on really stretching things out straight after the session and then following couple of days..


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

As Jim says stretching is good. I have started doing some yoga type stretching every day now to try help.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

The lotus flower is right

Mate, I'm sure he won't mind me saying but it's working wonders for him.

DOMS always appreciate a little work out.


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

AAlan said:


> As Jim says stretching is good. I have started doing some yoga type stretching every day now to try help.


I will give that ago - 4 days with DOMS is no fun


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Well thought I'd better weigh myself today as its been a while.

Current stats are:

12Stone 12lb or 81.75kg

That's a gain of 1lb in a month! Hopefully now I'm taking the bulk shakes every morning and hitting at least 3000cals every day I will have put more than a 1lb on next month


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Take it gently with the streching tho, don't go too far too quickly. Don't want to injure yourself doing something to prevent an injury.

1lb gain is ok if you are not taking any drugs. Apparantly that's the most lean muscle you can gain in a month, any more is not muscle.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Who's flatline?


He like faultline but flatter.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

AAlan said:


> Take it gently with the streching tho, don't go too far too quickly. Don't want to injure yourself doing something to prevent an injury.
> 
> 1lb gain is ok if you are not taking any drugs. Apparantly that's the most lean muscle you can gain in a month, any more is not muscle.


I am bulking at the moment and going for 0.5 pound a week. Doesn't sound a lot but its almost a stone in 6 months.


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thursday

Cals 3547

Protein 170

Carbs 382


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Went upto the gym today after work. Wasn't sure what I was going to do as felt like crap - really stressful day at work and I'm also on holiday next week so didn't want to knacker my legs or back. Started off doing a quick 32kg shoulder press for ten. Felt ok but than I decided I would see where my 1rm was on the flat barbell bench press. Warmed up with 10 x 40kg then went onto a quick 5 x 60kg. Heavy set went 1 x 65, 1 x 80, 1 x 85 and then 1 x 90kg. I've never done a rep of 90kg and although it seemed to take ages to lock my arms out I managed it. It's nice to know that I can do this weight and that I'm now only 10kg away from my goal bench weight. My RH wrist was sore for about 30secs after the lift so I did not bother doing anything else. All in all I'm happy with that and while away I intend popping into a gym so my muscles don't forget what they are meant to be doing.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Skinnyfat01 said:


> Thursday
> 
> Cals 3547
> 
> ...


Protein seems a bit low to me, I'd go for 200-220g, what's your body weight?


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

faultline said:


> Protein seems a bit low to me, I'd go for 200-220g, what's your body weight?


Im at 81kg at the moment. I do try to hit above 200 for the day but I just didn't eat right yesterday.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

What fat have to been hitting?

Do you find high carbs work for you?


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

faultline said:


> What fat have to been hitting?
> 
> Do you find high carbs work for you?


My fat intake on average has been 120g per day. With regard to carbs they are just in the foods I like to eat and are just an after thought as I mainly try to just get my protein intake up. I am naturally a very tired person with little energy and I don't think a low carb diet would suit me. Saying that I'm totally new to keeping an eye on my diet and am pretty clueless with what foods best for what. When I'm benching what I want and need to cut the fat whilst maintaining the strength I'm going to need loads of help with regards to what I should be eating


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well done on the 90kg bench. Nearly there !

As faultline said protein was low but if you normally get 200+ a day you should be good. As you are going purely for strength I don't know if you need as much protein as a person going for more of a bodybuilding approach. Might be worth asking the strength guys.

As for food just keep it simple and try and stick to natural unprocessed foods.


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Just got back from picking up an olympic curl bar c/w .5kg collars, 2x1.25, 2 x 2.5, 2x5 & 2x10kg weight plates. Got it all for a reasonable £50 so fairly happy. Did a few bicep curls and some close grip bench but I was lying on the floor getting my eldest son to pass me the bar as this was all at home.

I'm taking a week off from everything from Monday as I'm off on me hols. I will pop into a gym but I'm not going to bother with all the protein powders.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

New toys :thumb:

I would love a home gym but I just have no space.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm guilty of using a "home gym" as a buying point for a few properties we have been looking at...

Not that the OH knows this.

She will go spare eventually :thumb1:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I had a friend who lived on a farm and his dad gave him one of the old out building to use as a gym. A bit cold in the winter but plenty of space and you could play your music as loud as you like, the pigs didnt care.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

My space is tiny, I'd love a garage to convert into a gym, I might end up building something at the end of the garden


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

aad123 said:


> New toys :thumb:
> 
> I would love a home gym but I just have no space.


I am lucky to have space but it is bloody cold at the moment. Can't wait for summer, gonna take it outside for some muscle beach style training!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

When the summer comes, if it ever does well have a uk-m natty muscle beach session. Mankinis all round.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

aad123 said:


> When the summer comes, if it ever does well have a uk-m natty muscle beach session. Mankinis all round.


As long as Jim isn't there, could be problems then!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Jim could be the official photographer.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

to add to his collection of dodgy pics he keeps producing!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well we either ask him or he hides in the bushes and takes them anyway.


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

Hows the training going? Just worked out how to link back to threads i've subscribed so i hope to pop by more often! Whats the home gym looking like now i hear you got some more equip! :thumb:


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Rich0811 said:


> Hows the training going? Just worked out how to link back to threads i've subscribed so i hope to pop by more often! Whats the home gym looking like now i hear you got some more equip! :thumb:


Hi Rich trainings ok but I'm holiday at the mo and promised myself a week break from everything which lasted all of 2 hours of getting here. I hit the gym on site - limited technogym stuff and did the following

5 x 5 seated chest press at 70kg

5 x 5 shoulder press at 40kg

5 x 5 lat pulldown at 70kg

5 x 5 bicep pulldown at 80kg

The have a leg raise and curl machine aswell which I will try and have a bash on tomorrow. They have plenty of cardio equip but I kept my distance!

I just got a curl bar and about 40kg of weight for the gym. I'm happy I got the curl bar as my wrists which are tiny we're beginning to hurt under the strain of doing straight bar preacher curls


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I find on a straight bar it's more comfortable to go a little wider as our wrists naturally curl in slightly. My wrists are also small which I have never found a problem but it may be worth you trying a different grip.


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Saturday morning back from holiday and full of cold. Did not feel like doing anything but the wife said if I didn't go I probably wouldn't get up to the gym before it started snowing. So I dragged myself out of bed and went up to the gym. As I was feeling miserable I decided to do my favourite workout - Bench Press! I'm so glad I decided to go as I was able to complete the full workout based on 93 1RM and I was full of cold. Felt reasonably easy aswell - just goes to show what a decent rest can do.

I'm now moving the weights up on the bench based on a 1 RM of 95kg.

Today's workout

Bench press

10 x 50kg

8 x 60kg

6 x 70kg

4 x 80kg

3 x 80kg

2 x 85kg

6 x 70kg

Incline Dumbbell Bench Press

3 x 8 @ 2 x 25kg

Preacher Curls

3 x 8 @ 32kg

Barbell 21's

1 x @ 32kg


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Decided to weigh myself after the workout and I'm currently at 13 Stone or 82.75kg. This is a 1kg increase in 9 days! Pretty sure it's mostly fat as I only worked out twice while on holiday and I didn't stick to a very good diet!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Getting there mate....


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

jimmywst said:


> Getting there mate....


Yeah slowly but surely - it's nice to be able to complete a workout and move the weights up


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Good work on the lifts and well done on moving up next time. You'll reach your goal in no time.


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Just a quick update and to get my mind set back on training. I've been I'll since last Saturday and am only now starting to feel ready to train again. In the week that I've been I'll I've not eaten properly had any form of supplement or performed any sort of exercise. I'm felling really weak but know that I've got to start again tomorrow. I'm going to perform a bit of an all body just to get things going again. I'm most concerned about my legs as my Knees feel really bad but will see tomorrow


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Skinnyfat01 said:


> Just a quick update and to get my mind set back on training. I've been I'll since last Saturday and am only now starting to feel ready to train again. In the week that I've been I'll I've not eaten properly had any form of supplement or performed any sort of exercise. I'm felling really weak but know that I've got to start again tomorrow. I'm going to perform a bit of an all body just to get things going again. I'm most concerned about my legs as my Knees feel really bad but will see tomorrow


Good luck getting back into it mate, sadly illness always comes at the wrong time (not that there is a right time to be ill... But you know what I mean)

I'm sure given no time you will be back as good as new.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just get back into it slowly as you don't want to make yourself ill again.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Get yourself back into the way of eating properly again first before you start training properly mate. Gotta have fuel in the tank before you go burning it off.


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for the support guys.

I've just got back from my gym and my arms are shaking and I'm feeling a bit sick!

I carried out the following:

Flat barbell bench press

10x50

8x60

6x70

3x80

1x85

6x65

6x65

5x65

Clean and press into front squat

3 x 5 @ 41kg

Standing ez bar curls

3 x 8 @ 31kg

I'm happy I've got back into it but after. Weeks hol and a week of illness everything feels heavy.

I'm going to run with the following every other day until I start feeling better:

Flat barbell bench press

5 x 5 @70kg

Clean & press into front squat

5 x 5 @ 40kg

Standing ez bar curls

5 x 5 @ 31kg

Wide grip pull ups

5 x 5


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan of attack.


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Today's morning work out

Flat barbell bench press

12 x 40kg

5 x 60kg

2 x 5 @ 70kg bench

2 x 5 @ 65kg

5 pull ups (felt hard so went with wide grip lat pull down)

wide grip lat pull down

3 x 8 @ 80kg

Standing shoulder press

2 x 5 @ 40kg

3 x 5 @ 35kg

Ez bar bicep curl

3 x 8 @ 30kg

Front squats

5 x 40kg

3 x 5 @ 35kg

Thinking of knocking squats on the head as my knees are very bad and I just hear crunching everytime I'm squatting. If squats do go I will carry out deadlifts.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

How's your form on squats mate? I was really suffering with my knees from squatting 3x a week and changed form slightly and started taking cod liver oil and glucosamine supps and am squatting heavier 3 weeks later with no pain.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

You shouldn't be feeling squats in you knees so you need to look at your form. I personally wouldnt squat 3 times a week as I dont think my recovery is good enough, twice is more than enough in my view.


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks guys - I've always had bad Knees and I think my cold has aggravated them. I find it difficult sometimes just squatting down to pick stuff up off the floor so I think squats for me now are totally out of the question.

I did another workout today

Flat barbell bench

5 x 5 @ 65kg

Shoulder press

5 x 5 @ 35kg

Bicep curl

3 x 8 @ 30kg

Lat pull down

3 x 8 @ 80kg

The bicep curl and shoulder press were reasonable easy so I am going to add 2.5kg to each.

Bench was ok with the first 3 sets completed easily with the last 2 I did 4 in a row followed by a 15 sec rest to get the last rep up


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

try the supplements I suggested mate, not saying they will be a miracle cure but might help. Worth a couple of quid to try them.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

You could try knee wraps? I may have missed it but have you got a previous injury?


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

I have considered knee wraps but my knees are very bad so I've decided to knock squats off the routine. I will still do leg raise which don't seem to affect my knees that badly. It's not that squats hurt my knees but they aggravate the crunching noise which I don't think is a good sign for when I get older. It's more self preservation than the fact it hurts.

Anyway things are going a bit better with the workouts. I am now completing the following workout for the next couple of weeks moving the weights up when I can.

Flat barbell bench

5 x 5 @ 67.5kg

Shoulder press

5 x 5 @ 40kg

Bicep curl

3 x 8 @ 35kg

Lat pull down

3 x 8 @ 80kg

Low Row

3 x 8 @ 80kg

I'm going to the gym after work today


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Very strong rows and latt pulls mate...how we coming along now?


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Tonight's workout went well - last set of bench press I only got 3 reps out with the remaining 2 being completed within 20 seconds. Shoulder press was a lot harder with a couple of missed reps. Bicep curls went well so I'm going to add another 2.5kgs. Lat pull downs were ok but I'm not going to increase the weight yet. Didn't complete low rows as I ran out of time.


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

jimmywst said:


> Very strong rows and latt pulls mate...how we coming along now?


Hi Jimmy.

Didn't see your post at first. Things are going ok. I had about a 2 week spell where I hardly did anything and was ill for a week. I've been running my new routine for about a week and a half and I'm happy with progress. Although I'm not benching anywhere near where I was I actually think my chest looks more defined. I'm going to carry on with the routine I'm doing for another week and a half then I'm going back to the old routine as I want to get a 100 up before my birthday in April. I am not doing any leg work at the mo as my knees seem really bad but I'm enjoying going to the gym and I'm not that fussed that I'm not doing squats.

How are you doing? I think from memory you had lowered all your weights to work on your form.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I've been popping by mate, so what's the purpose of the new routine? Just fancied a little shake up?? 

I noticed things took a back burner when you were laid up, to be honest people have been dropping like flys lately but at least your back in the game.

All good my end, a few wobbles but mostly diet effecting progress...weights are creeping up now which is fine by me


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

jimmywst said:


> I've been popping by mate, so what's the purpose of the new routine? Just fancied a little shake up??
> 
> I noticed things took a back burner when you were laid up, to be honest people have been dropping like flys lately but at least your back in the game.
> 
> All good my end, a few wobbles but mostly diet effecting progress...weights are creeping up now which is fine by me


Glad to hear things are going well. The reason for the change was mainly so I could get my rep qty up. After my lay off I tried to do my usual routine and found that when I got to the heavier reps I wasn't able to get more than 1 rep up instead of the 3 - 4 needed. I wasn't going to improve just doing one rep so switched to what I'm doing now. I think it's good to change your routine for a few weeks as your muscles get used to what your doing and don't grow as fast as they should. I am enjoying the new routine and can get it all done in about 40mins.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fair comment mate... I'm just being nosey really 

Fingers crossed you get back to where you sat before the lay off.....you weren't far off.


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Guys - first of off an apology for not being on here for over a month. I've had some sh1t to deal with that's still ongoing but I needed to find a focus so put my efforts into getting back into the gym.

I put a t shirt on Thursday that used to be fitted around the arms - I kid u not there must have been a 3 inch gap around each bicep - this was the wake up call I needed

I went to the gym after work today after about a months layoff and did the following.

Flat barbell bench 2 x 8 - 1 x 5 @ 65kg

E z bar bicep curls 3 x 8 @ 32kg

Wide grip lat pull downs 3 x 8 @ 80kg

Upright shoulder raise 3 x 8 @ 32kg

I hope u all have improved and r still going strong. I won't have time to read for a while but I just needed to get this in here.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

With muscle memory you'll soon be back to where you were. I hope whatever is causing you issues gets sorted soon. Use your gym time as a destruction and just focus on that.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

All the best mate.

Obviously life throws us curve balls and **** storms but hope everything works itself out for you.

Nice little come back session, be good to see your progression in your own time.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I was just wondering how you were getting on the other day mate. Hope you get things sorted out soon and get back to training again bud.


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Cheers guys - your messages of support are very much appreciated. Back at the gym tomorrow.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

How did you get on fella?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

His poor arms are too sore to pick up the phone or laptop, must have been some serious DOMS.


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

aad123 said:


> His poor arms are too sore to pick up the phone or laptop, must have been some serious DOMS.


Ha - like it - I've actually just joined the local gym - scared myself when I weighed myself - had dropped 11lbs in 2 months. Am having a go with dumbbell bench press - 32s are about my max at the mo. my deads are still good and have just got 150kg up although my hands have paid the price. I've started running, playing football and also started climbing again - and yes I know it's got mid life crisis written all over it!!!! I still hope to get 100 up on the bench and I know I will do this before the year is out but my focus has gone away from just building a strong body to building up an overall fit and health body. I'm going to the gym just about every day mixing up the cardio with the weights and spending at least one day a week trying to improve my flat barbell bench press.

I'm enjoying life again and I'll make sure I keep you updated more regular than I have been.

Cheers

Skinny not so fat anymore 01!!!!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Improved overall fitness it a good goal and a mixture of weights and cardio seem like a great way of going about things.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Good to see you back bud.


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

So things are still going well. I'm upto 34kg db bench press and managed to get 90kg up on the flat barbell bench. My overall fitness is getting better every day with my average mins per mile dropping down to 8:30 over distances between 4 and 6 mile. Latest pics below


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

With slow and steady progress you will reach your goals. Pics are looking good.


----------

